# For Sale: Roamio Pro 3 TB & 3 Tivo Mini's - all with Lifetime Service!



## Dave-76 (Oct 8, 2018)

I am selling my Roamio Pro 3TB and my 3 Tivo Mini's. All have lifetime service! Original packaging and remotes included. All in great condition. No issues with any of them. Make me a fair offer.


----------

